# Bella Barista Milk Buster Espresso blend



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Tried some of this today for the first time. Tastes chocolaty with a beautiful sweetish finish. Full bodied, draught Guinness crema, comforting without the slightest hint of bitterness or acidity.

A superb blend in flat whites, straight espresso and French press. Highly recommended and versatile.

Well done BB.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I really enjoyed this also over the xmas period. The Gaslight definatly not for me, though i enjoyed the trial batch 1.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Used my voucher to purchase the 2 set of Gaslight and Milk Buster just before Christmas. Agree with Peters comments about the milk buster, very chocolatey, also passing wife test, very smooth and on the list of re purchaseables

Also, the gaslight was a vast improvement on the original tester batches (think I was batch 3 and 5 though) and having kept the bags looks like Steve has swapped out the El Salvaldor El Ingenio for a Nicaraguan El Penon which has made this a much, much nicer espresso and also as a flattie. Theres not anything wrong with the El Slavador ( it was in the last bulk buy of greens and good as a single origin) just the El Penon really improves the gaslight blend.

Delivery wise, ordered 18th December and delivered the next day, result!

John


----------

